# Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 lens



## SimplyCanon (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 lens about 5 months ago and thought I would love it. At first, I did. It let in a ton more light than I was used to, and that impressed me. But I found myself quickly disillusioned because the lens never seems to focus on the subject quite right. I often get photographs that do not appear crisp and clear. Is this due to the camera I am using, or is it something with the lens? I have a Rebel XSI, which I know changes the viewing field on through the lens and I should probably have a nicer camera like the 5d Mark ii or something, but I currently can't afford that. Anyone know any tips or tricks with this lens? Thank you!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2012)

post samples with exif data the photos you think it is not sharp.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

The first thing to do, is rule out user error, if we can.  So yes, please post examples with EXIF intact.

But that being said, I have talked to several photographers who have had similar experiences with the 24-70mm F2.8 L.  One pro, who I know quite well, said that he has tried six different 24-70mm F2.8 L lenses, before he found one that he was 'sort of' happy with.  And even still, he says that he hates it.


----------



## SimplyCanon (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's one example, I'll post some more in a bit, but this one was handy:

ISO: 200
46mm
f/4.0
1/200 sec


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been looking into purchasing one of the canon 24-70 f/2.8 lenses. Is this a common problem with them?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 27, 2012)

JohnTrav said:


> I have been looking into purchasing one of the canon 24-70 f/2.8 lenses. Is this a common problem with them?



Not with 24-70 II


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 27, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> Not with 24-70 II



Is that out now?

All I have ever seen is pre-orders for it. And I haven't been able to find any reviews on it. Haven't research it in about a week though. 

Is the 24-70 II really that much better?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

B&H shows..."Pre order. Released in limited qty"


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is one thing maybe no one has thought of yet. How are you focusing? Manual or auto focus and also is it set to continuous or single focus. Another thing to consider is your focusing point. Unless you have a camera with eye controlled auto focus like my Canon EOS 3, you have to manually move your focusing point to the area of the image you want to be in sharp focus. 

Some people may use the auto focus where i automatically recognizes where you want to focus bases on what is closest to the lens. I dont really trust this type of focus. You could also switch it to single focus and not move your focusing point but instead point where you want the lens to focus and then recompose the shot while holding down the shutter button half way. That doesnt work very well when using a shallow depth of field.


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 27, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> JohnTrav said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking into purchasing one of the canon 24-70 f/2.8 lenses. Is this a common problem with them?
> ...



Because it's totally out and being reviewed. As far as we know, the 24-70 II is nothing more than an MTF chart.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you can have a problem with ANY lens (even NEW!).


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 27, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > JohnTrav said:
> ...



My MTF chart is better than your MTF chart!

wait..what?  Well this just sounds like a proper photo geek conversation.

BH is bull*****ng about it being released in limited quantity.  It hasn't been released. It hasn't even been seen.  All alleged "photos" of this lens on the internet are all faked photoshopped photos of 24-105L and/or photos of a piece of cardboard where it looks 3d. People who have "tested it" are now denying it, and a few that didn't were found strapped and gagged in the port of Tokyo, with whole lot of "I AM THE BIG PICTURE" black and yellow straps. Last I heard Canon has put it off to be released somewhere in September (This is considering people have preordered since early April -typical Canon business)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2012)

when r you going to sell your 24-70 and replace it with primes sovietdoc?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 27, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> when r you going to sell your 24-70 and replace it with primes sovietdoc?



I don't have my 24-70 yet, I wan't going to buy the original because I wasn't impressed by IQ, so I preordered mark II in early april but its been delayed..delayed..delayed...

But I did receive word today that my 180mm f/2.8 has finally shipped from BH though 

By the way, when are going to be replacing your 100-400L with primes eh?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > when r you going to sell your 24-70 and replace it with primes sovietdoc?
> ...



That would be a more expensive replacement hahah..  I forgot to changed my sig.  Sold that 100-400.


----------

